# Newbie To Classical Music



## Grant (Aug 13, 2016)

Hello everyone, I've just started to dip my toes into this wonderful genre of music. I would really like to learn and listen in earnest but have no idea where to start, any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

What kind of music do you like now?


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Mozart, Bach and Beethoven are good places to start. Then you can try Chopin and his contemporaries.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

You can try a series of recommendations from this site's members, listed here:

http://www.talkclassical.com/17996-compilation-tc-top-recommended.html

In truth, I don't think there's any secret to getting started other than listening. Pick some works form those lists. Nowadays, you can lean on YouTube of Spotify... no need to buy first. The only way you'll figure out what you like (rather than what others think you should like) is to listen and make your own judgment.

If you want a book, I enjoyed Swafford's Vintage Guide to Classical Music as a good initial overview.


----------



## Xenakigirl (Aug 13, 2016)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Mozart, Bach and Beethoven are good places to start. Then you can try Chopin and his contemporaries.


I swear there should be a list for this kind of stuff. 
like this:
Four Renaissance composers
Four Baroque composers
Four Classical era composers
Four Romantic composers
Four 20th century composers
and Four contemporary composers, preferably living.


----------



## Grant (Aug 13, 2016)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> What kind of music do you like now?


Jazz, Blues, classic rock, gospel, and some country


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Grant said:


> Jazz, Blues, classic rock, gospel, and some country


Lost of them in the none classical topics.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

As a music major in college, I had a friend, John, who was interested in classical music but knew little about it. I shared some of my favorite music with him and he seemed fascinated by everything, but as an anthroplogy/history major he was especially curious about how music fit into culture and history. I directed him to the music history text I was using in class, Grout's "History of Western Music," warning him that some of it might be a little technical at his stage of knowledge. I was amazed that he not only devoured it eagerly but went out and bought recordings of much of the important music described in it. He worked his way through music history with great intensity and ended up knowing a lot of things I didn't.

This sort of total and systematic immersion won't be everyone's approach to a huge subject, but I'd recommend that however you go about discovering music you have a good reference book to provide some context to the music you're hearing and some guidance as to what's most likely to be worth your while. A well-regarded book that doesn't get too technical might be "The Vintage Guide to Classical Music" by Jan Swafford:

https://www.amazon.com/Vintage-Guid...79728058/ref=cm_cr_othr_d_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I'd start with Russians. Big, melodious music that will not be particularly unfamiliar to those steeped in general culture; interesting and relatively "recent" life histories. Tchaikovsky--1st Piano Concerto, Nutcracker; Borodin: Polovtsian Dances; Mussorgsky: Pictures; Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture; Rachmaninoff: Piano Concertos #2 and #3; Stravinsky: Firebird, Petrouchka, Le Sacre; Prokofiev: "Classical" Symphony, Lt. Kije, Piano Concerto #3; Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2, Symphony #5. Easy, rewarding listening, in the best sense. Almost guaranteed to please. Once interest is established and fish is hooked, natural curiosity will lead on to other, wider worlds-- along with a good book or two on composers' lives and on basic music structures. I could be wrong (but I doubt it).


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Or you could just dispose of everything and listen only to Mendelssohn, like I do.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Or you could just dispose of everything and listen only to Mendelssohn, like I do.


This is a easy way out, way to easy


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

If you have access to a music streaming service then just jump in and sample a few composers you have heard of and go from there


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Haydn man said:


> If you have access to a music streaming service then just jump in and sample a few composers you have heard of and go from there


Life can be so easy Haydn man, I do hope O.P does something with it .


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Haydn man said:


> If you have access to a music streaming service then just jump in and sample a few composers you have heard of and go from there


Would be cheaper than going out and buying. You can also look in your local library and check out what they have.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Would be cheaper than going out and buying. You can also look in your local library and check out what they have.


For the music, you can just go to YouTube, and watch and listen for free! For a beginner, it really doesn't matter exactly which conductor and orchestra one hears first; what matters is good, clear sound and actually getting into the music. Later, when one is more at home with classical music, one can then get picky over which performance hits the sweet spot.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Yes there a lot of options today to explore classical music.


----------



## Grant (Aug 13, 2016)

I think I'm just going to jump in and start with Beethoven. Any tips?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Grant said:


> I think I'm just going to jump in and start with Beethoven. Any tips?


I'd start then with the Sixth Symphony (Pastoral), the Third (Eroica) and also work through the Piano Concertos. But, then again, I wouldn't start with Beethoven. Russians!


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

If you were me, you would start with Opus 1, or maybe Symphony No 1, and work your way up the list.

But, you probably don't have OCD tendencies like I do, so go ahead and start with the most popular ones.

Like the "Moonlight" sonata, the "Emperor" Concerto, the "Pastoral" Symphony, etc etc

Sometimes names help newbies.

(But, if you really want my opinion - it's better to find your own way.)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Grant said:


> I think I'm just going to jump in and start with Beethoven. Any tips?


All of his symphonies are good. Any would be a good place to start.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Grant said:


> I think I'm just going to jump in and start with Beethoven. Any tips?


Late Piano Sonatas (Pollini)
Late String Quartets (Emerson or Takacs)
Piano Concertos 3&4 (Fleisher/Szell)
Symphonies 5&7 (Kleiber)

Lots more masterpieces by Beethoven left to explore after those! Happy listening!


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Or you could just dispose of everything and listen only to Mendelssohn, like I do.


I have often recommended Mendelssohn as a starting point. The Italian Symphony and the Violin Concerto grab you right away, and the Midsummer Night's Dream music is close to irresistible.

And I would add Schubert - Symphony No. 8 and the Trout Quintet.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Try this. It's solely responsible for my current classical-music-addict-like listening habits:





(Note: this is only the first movement.)


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

GreenMamba said:


> You can try a series of recommendations from this site's members, listed here:
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/17996-compilation-tc-top-recommended.html
> 
> ...


A few years ago on another forum I compiled a playlist (on the now defunct MOG) of classical music suggested by forum participants. Each person was allowed to make a limited number of suggestions of works. Once the works were selected I asked for guidance on performances (subject to availability on MOG, which at that time was actually a better choice than Spotify). My primary objective was variety. Yes, we had Beethoven and Tchaikovsky, but we also had Xenakis and Josquin. I tried not to duplicate performing artists. My suggestion to classical newbies was to put the list on shuffle. Skip ahead if Xenakis (or Beethoven) was not to your taste, but note the works that were appealing.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2016)

I got the Swafford book too. I realise that may be hard to believe.


----------



## Grant (Aug 13, 2016)

What are the must listen to recordings of Beethovens 9th?


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Grant said:


> What are the must listen to recordings of Beethovens 9th?


There are many excellent recordings! One of my favorite is Karajan's 1977 recording with the (what else) BPO.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Karajan's 1977, Fricsay, Gardiner, and Chailly are all first-drawer, and all are on YouTube in complete performances.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Grant said:


> What are the must listen to recordings of Beethovens 9th?


Ferenc Fricsay, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra is very good. Done in the late 50's. Herbert von Karajan (Conductor), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra another good one. George Szell, The Cleveland Orchestra is also good.


----------



## Grant (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks so much everyone.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Grant said:


> Thanks so much everyone.


Let us know, what you listened to and how you liked it.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Ferenc Fricsay, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra is very good. Done in the late 50's. Herbert von Karajan (Conductor), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra another good one. George Szell, The Cleveland Orchestra is also good.


Is it safe to say that Karajan is a good go-to when listening to a new symphony in general? 
That could be a thread, I guess: "Who are the go-to (or "safe") conductors/musicians when listening to a new work?"


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

mstar said:


> Is it safe to say that Karajan is a good go-to when listening to a new symphony in general?
> That could be a thread, I guess: "Who are the go-to (or "safe") conductors/musicians when listening to a new work?"


I think Karajan did a great recording of Beethoven symphony 9 but so did Fricsay. Too bad Fricsay did not live to finish his Beethoven symphony cycle.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

mstar said:


> Is it safe to say that Karajan is a good go-to when listening to a new symphony in general?
> That could be a thread, I guess: "Who are the go-to (or "safe") conductors/musicians when listening to a new work?"


No, I wouldn't say so. He's more highly regarded for some composers than others.

I don't think there are any go-to conductors who are good at everything. No need for one stop shopping either.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Pick up a cheap Beethoven symphony cycle on Ebay or Amazon. There's very few bad ones around and some are dirt cheap and top class.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

One of the cheapest and best cycles is Rene Leibowitz with the Royal Philharmonic, which comes complete along with all the concertos and other good stuff as well, for -- $2.69!

https://www.amazon.com/Genius-Beeth...bums-bar-strip-0&keywords=genius+of+beethoven


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

KenOC said:


> One of the cheapest and best cycles is Rene Leibowitz with the Royal Philharmonic, which comes complete along with all the concertos and other good stuff as well, for -- $2.69!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Genius-Beeth...bums-bar-strip-0&keywords=genius+of+beethoven


Yes, that has a lot of good music in it besides the symphonies.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

The Leibowitz cycle still sounds very good. Good pace too. Good shout.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Merl said:


> Pick up a cheap Beethoven symphony cycle on Ebay or Amazon. There's very few bad ones around and some are dirt cheap and top class.


Or *Youtube*. (free!)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

mstar said:


> Or *Youtube*. (free!)


Surprised record companies are not screaming about this.


----------



## Grant (Aug 13, 2016)

Ok, so I have finally been able to sit and listen to Karajans recording, though I have only gotten through the first movement, I would say I'm hooked and ready to enjoy my foray into this wonderful genre.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Grant said:


> Ok, so I have finally been able to sit and listen to Karajans recording, though I have only gotten through the first movement, I would say I'm hooked and ready to enjoy my foray into this wonderful genre.


Which recording did you listen to, he made 4 ?

http://www.nytimes.com/1990/03/18/a...-vs-karajan-vs-karajan-vs.html?pagewanted=all


----------



## Grant (Aug 13, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Which recording did you listen to, he made 4 ?
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/1990/03/18/a...-vs-karajan-vs-karajan-vs.html?pagewanted=all


It says it was recorded in 1962


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Grant said:


> It says it was recorded in 1962


For me the best, recently released on Vinyl .


----------

